
Web Components: How to Craft Your Own Custom Components - ramirond
https://auth0.com/blog/web-components-how-to-craft-your-own-custom-components/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=sc&utm_campaign=web_components
======
styfle
Why bower? Didn't bower fall by the wayside when npm v3 came out a couple
years ago?[1]

[1]: [https://www.quora.com/Why-use-Bower-when-there-is-
npm](https://www.quora.com/Why-use-Bower-when-there-is-npm)

